# Beschaltung von Motorklemmbrett bei FU



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2005)

hallo,
wie beschaltet man das motorklemmbrett, wenn man einen fu vorgeschaltet hat?
in dreieck? oder in stern?


----------



## MSB (28 Januar 2005)

Das hängt wie in der klassischen Technik auch von deiner Netzspannung bzw. maximalen FU-Ausgangsspannung und den Daten auf deinem Motor ab!

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Kleissler (22 Februar 2005)

Verschiedene Beisp.:

Motor 230/400 an einem 3x230V FU im Dreieck.
Motor 230/400 an einem 3x400V FU im Stern.

Motor 400/660 an einem 3x400V FU im Dreieck.

Gruß


----------



## jonny_b (23 Februar 2005)

Guten Tag,

bei einem einphasigen Umrichter, d.h. Versorgung 1x230V+N+PE
ist der Motor auch in Dreieck anzuschliessen.
(bei Stern läuft er nicht an und brummt nur grimmig)
siehe auch Typenschild: Stern:400V, Dreieck: 230V;

Viele Grüße
Jonny_b


----------



## jonny_b (23 Februar 2005)

Guten Tag,

bei einem einphasigen Umrichter, d.h. Versorgung 1x230V+N+PE
ist der Motor auch in Dreieck anzuschliessen.
(bei Stern läuft er nicht an und brummt nur grimmig)
siehe auch Typenschild: Stern:400V, Dreieck: 230V;

Viele Grüße
Jonny_b


----------

